# HO slot car racing in Denver area



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm going to be in the Denver area next week. Any HO racing in that area?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.slotmonsters.com/club-front-range-ho-racing-denver.ashx


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Racing*

Hi Gary:

I found out you are already in Denver. If you check out this post, give me a call 720-313-8691, maybe we can have a beer.

We are in summer league at FRHO. Our next race will be Friday April 30th. We will only race about once a month during the summer. The race location is only several miles from the center of Denver.

Race

Friday April 30, 2010 

Stock and Spec Classes and maybe an IROC

Door open at 5:30 p.m. race at 7:30 p.m.

Brett Ginsburg's 6-Lane Buck Scorpion
1360 S. Glencoe Street
Denver, CO 80222

Class rules www.slotcarmonsters.com


Thanks

Voxxer


----------

